# How to re-mesh a frame



## Brimstonelove (Aug 25, 2010)

Hello again...

I was wondering if there is a cost effective way to remesh a frame with a new silk? I have several screens that I have to remesh and I have some silk but I don't have a machine that will do it and the one's I"ve seen are a little pricey so I was wondering if anyone has plans on how to make one or on how to remesh the screens myself?

I look forward to all of your advice and help.

Thank you!


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2010)

There's a video on youtube on how to make a homemade one. Its prob not the best way to do it but Its worked for me before. I've used it and just stapled the mesh to the frame with an air stapler. I had to tweak it a little to make it more durable to pull the mesh tight. Just type in homemade screen stretching on youtube and it be the first one.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

I'm lazy and like good results, so personally I outsource it to my supply company.

But one common method to DIY it is to use a roller frame larger than the frame you are re-meshing as a mesh stretcher. Glue the frame to that, let it dry, then cut the edges and do it all again for the next frame.


----------



## ShivBot (Sep 1, 2010)

It is like stretching a canvas (only useful if your frames are made of wood).
The biggest problem is getting the tension on the mesh, you can use a hand canvas stretcher...but it will never be as tight as if it were stretched by a company with the set up.
This would only really create problem if you are doing fine details or muli-colour prints. If they are solid one colour jobs and it is your starting point it should be fine. Just have a little faith. 
I am not sure if I am allowed to post a link to my info or how to attached a file. So I will wait until I have read all the posting guidelines and instructions and I maybe able to give you some more info. Just give me a few days to get through some of my other work and I will let you know.


----------



## Brimstonelove (Aug 25, 2010)

thank you very much... I really like your ideas...


----------



## ItsNnicholas (Jul 19, 2010)

BroJames did this. He nailed some nails to a chunk o wood and... can you search it im too lazy lol 
But for around $50 English Home can sell you this rig they made. It seems like such a great product once you get the hang of it. Yeah,


----------



## jasonsc310 (Feb 15, 2010)

If you only have a few frames it isnt worth doing yourself. Most places make you buy at least five yards of mesh then you have to have a good chemical resistant glue or staples. It only cost 10 to 15 buck to get your frame restretched to the proper tension and that is key to a good print. When you send your frame in it is checked in, old mesh taken off, then you take the old glue off with a sander or grinder, from there the frames are placed on a stretching table and pulled to tension with pnematic cylinders, checked with newton meter then allowed to relax, pulled again to the correct specified tension, and then they are glued, allowed to sit and then you have to trim the excess glue and mesh, if you dont the glue becomes sharp and it will cut you. I know. Unless you have a lot of frames then you should just let someone else take care of restretching them for you.


----------



## kaotik (Jul 18, 2010)

if youre going to remesh screens frequently you can buy a roller tension frame bigger than your screens and stretc the mesh then place it over the fram youre re meshing and glue or staple the mesh then trim away the edges

Screen Printing Roller Frames, Sefar Roller Frames, Newman Rollar Frames, Screen Roller Frames


----------



## RespecttheCraft (Feb 19, 2010)

use a roller frame or screen stretcher and adhesive if you reeeaaally want to stay with wood/alum frames. 

otherwise.. buy retens. they are so much easier to use. you can buy your own mesh cheap from a supply store and mesh them yourself in 20 minutes tops. retensionable roller frames will let you have drum tight screens for each and every print, so your ink deposit and registration will be spot on.


----------



## ShivBot (Sep 1, 2010)

Marco,
How did you go with the instructions??


----------



## Brimstonelove (Aug 25, 2010)

I tried it with my wood frames and it worked really well.. thank you so much... now I need to find a way to do my aluminum frames... lol...

thanks again for all of your help...


----------



## Dwaynec (Feb 15, 2010)

find a local screen printing supplier and ask for some one who does this, it will save money and time. prep, mesh,and glue can get expensive.


----------

